# ASUS P8Z68-V Won't Boot After Bios Upgrade



## isajlovic (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello, first let me apologize for the bad English I hope that we can understand.
I have a problem with the motherboard after upgrading biosao will not boot
Appears the initial manufacturer's logo and stops there, does not help any key on the keyboard
I tried it and taking the battery and cleaning COMS but nothing helps
And then I thought that the motherboard is dead, and I go and buy a new motherboard ASUS P8Z77 LX2.
Then the new motherboard I light it all pack the same problem, manufacturer's logo and stops there
I tried it a second RAM memory but nothing helps.
And second power supply but also to knock on the logo ASUS
Do you have any suggestions what I can do and what could be the problemI doubt I and the processor was overclocked because the BIOS upgrade
my other Component are:
CPU: Intel i7 2600K + Thermalright Silver Arrow
MoBo: ASUS P8Z68-V
RAM: Kingston HyperX T1 DDR3-1600 CL9 8Go (2x4Go)
VGA: MSI HD7970 Lightning 1150MHz/1600MHz
MON: ViweSonic V3D231
HDD: KINGSTON HyperX SSD 120GB + HDD HITACHI 320GB
OPT: Sony DVD-RW
Case: ADVANCE Turboost - BLACK + OCZ 750W Modulaire ZT
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit

thanks in advance...


----------



## jgunning (Dec 11, 2012)

isajlovic said:


> Hello, first let me apologize for the bad English I hope that we can understand.
> I have a problem with the motherboard after upgrading biosao will not boot
> Appears the initial manufacturer's logo and stops there, does not help any key on the keyboard
> I tried it and taking the battery and cleaning COMS but nothing helps
> ...



Doesnt really make much sense..If you updated your bios and it stuffed it, clearing cmos should have fixed that. Memory shouldnt be an issue.the only other thing i can think of is if you bricked your cpu...?Clutching at straws but thats about it. and the fact that you have tried a whole different motherboard and ram sort of points to that anyway..haha!

Would try different cpu but Im not certain.Hopefully someone else on tpu has more knowledge that can help.


----------



## isajlovic (Dec 11, 2012)

Then I have another question remains? Is it possible to flash the BIOS can destroy i7 processor


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 11, 2012)

Proper Flash proceedure is to return bios motherboard settings to default before flash and reboot. Then after flash to set bios to default a second time and reboot again.  This cuts down on errors.

ASUS motherboard should come with CD that has bios recovery along with drivers.

http://support.asus.com/download.as...68-V&p=1&s=39&os=30&hashedid=f0AT3LgZYgFPjNJ8

Did you read directions for 3603 bios flash?^^^

P8Z68-V BIOS 3603（for WinXP & Vista）
For proper operation, please ensure to update Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver to version 11.2.0.1006 and BIOS to version 3603 before enabling Intel Smart Response Technology.

Update procedure for users needing Intel Smart Response Technology:
(1)Enter OS, and ensure Intel Smart Response Technology has been turned off under Intel Rapid Storage Technology interface.
(2)Install version Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver to version 11.2.0.1006
(3)Reboot the system, and update BIOS to version 3603, then reboot.
(4)Enter the BIOS setup screen, press F5 to load BIOS default, then change the Intel SATA Port to RAID mode.
(5)Boot into OS, and re-enable Intel Smart Response Technology under Intel Rapid Storage Technology. 

What position are these in? :1 x TPU switch(es), 1 x EPU switch(es)

3.10.3 ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3 utility
The ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3 utility is an auto recovery tool that allows you to restore the BIOS file when it fails or gets corrupted during the updating process. You can restore a corrupted BIOS file using the motherboard support DVD or a USB flash drive that contains the BIOS file.
The BIOS file in the motherboard support DVD may be older than the BIOS file published on the ASUS official website. If you want to use the newer BIOS file, download the file at support.asus.com and save it to a USB flash drive.
Recovering the BIOS
To recover the BIOS:
1. Turn on the system.
2. Insert the motherboard support DVD to the optical drive, or the USB flash drive containing the BIOS file to the USB port.
3. The utility automatically checks the devices for the BIOS file. When found, the utility reads the BIOS file and enters ASUS EZ Flash 2 utility automatically.
4. The system requires you to enter BIOS Setup to recover BIOS setting. To ensure system compatibility and stability, we recommend that you press <F5> to load default BIOS values.
DO NOT shut down or reset the system while updating the BIOS! Doing so can cause system boot failure!


Disconnect hard drives for this.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

Take the 7950 out and try with the IGP video. Also unplug everything except the motherboard and ram. This can rule out faulty HDDs and GPU. Next I would suggest to test ram then outside of the case on a box or something without metal or static electricity.


----------



## isajlovic (Dec 11, 2012)

I have to try it all and nothing, throughout the rest of my only solution is to pack up and take it to the motherboard, processor and RAM in service and let them determine what the problem is because I have no more patience


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

Patience is the key with PC hardware. If I had a nickle for every time I wanted to karate chop my motherboard I would be a rich man.


----------



## isajlovic (Dec 11, 2012)

I know it already but I'm struggling a week and no results


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

Did you try my suggestion and take out the 7950 and try with onboard?


----------



## isajlovic (Dec 11, 2012)

I tried this with four different memory kit, I also tried it with integrated graphics, discreet graphics and even with the old PCI graphics, and that both the motherboard and nothing still the same problem


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

isajlovic said:


> I tried this with four different memory kit, I also tried it with integrated graphics, discreet graphics and even with the old PCI graphics, and that both the motherboard and nothing still the same problem



It just seems like there is something plugged into the motherboard that its not liking and hard locking. Have you tried without ONLY CPU and ram? EVEN unplug the KB/mouse


----------



## TC-man (Dec 11, 2012)

Since you already bought a new motherboard and it's still not working, it may be a grounding issue? And make sure you have all the power-cables connected to the motherboard: 24-pin ATX 12V power-cable and the 8pin 12V EPS power-cable.


----------



## isajlovic (Dec 15, 2012)

after a couple of days ago I directed a problem.
And that is that the processor is degraded and damaged the


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Dec 17, 2012)

Clean and reseat the CPU.  If BIOS was corrupted you would not get the ASUS logo.  If you flashed the wrong bios to the EEPROM, you can "hot flash" in another board with the same series ROM IC.  You could have triggered an incorrect VID and cooked the CPU.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 17, 2012)

Hellraiser1981 said:


> Clean and reseat the CPU.  If BIOS was corrupted you would not get the ASUS logo.  If you flashed the wrong bios to the EEPROM, you can "hot flash" in another board with the same series ROM IC.  You could have triggered an incorrect VID and cooked the CPU.



If it is booting and he is getting the logo, probability it is not the CPU.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 17, 2012)

TC-man said:


> Since you already bought a new motherboard and it's still not working, it may be a grounding issue? And make sure you have all the power-cables connected to the motherboard: 24-pin ATX 12V power-cable and the 8pin 12V EPS power-cable.



if it is booting and making it to logo, not grounding issue.


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Dec 17, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> If it is booting and he is getting the logo, probability it is not the CPU.



CPU pipeline could be damaged and unable to execute the bootstrap commands.....  If numlock is inoperative then probably cpu.  Cleaning and reseating an LGA chip might help.
Also I've had an ABIT board POST but not boot without EPS (ATX12V) hooked up....


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 17, 2012)

Hellraiser1981 said:


> CPU pipeline could be damaged and unable to execute the bootstrap commands.....  If numlock is inoperative then probably cpu.  Cleaning and reseating an LGA chip might help.
> Also I've had an ABIT board POST but not boot without EPS (ATX12V) hooked up....



Affirmative. I did say probably. Chances a chip goes bad is almost 0 and seeing it boots make it really slim.


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Dec 17, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Affirmative. I did say probably. Chances a chip goes bad is almost 0 and seeing it boots make it really slim.



Right.   If IC is good at factory usually good for 10+yrs.  I would clean up/lightly sand LGA lands and try again.  Wrong BIOS could = wrong VID= High voltage= burnt chip.  Food for thought....


----------



## isajlovic (Dec 17, 2012)

not understand very well
I explain my cpu was overclocked and probably degraded
I know of no solution for it
He also mentions a cleaning cpu, how does it work???


----------



## isajlovic (Dec 17, 2012)

Or let's ask you this also:
is it possible to repair degraded if the cpu???
And if possible, how to fix it???

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Dec 17, 2012)

If the cpu is "degraded" you can not fix it.  You can try cleaning the contact points on the bottom of the cpu with cotton swabs and isopropyl alcohol.


----------

